# Moving photos and metadata from iPhoto to Lightroom



## N+13 (Jun 30, 2012)

I wish to import 12,000 photos from iPhoto to Lightroom.  In doing so I want to bring along iPhoto meta data - specifically: files or directories of photos (LR groupings in history, iPhoto events) ratings (LR stars, iPhoto stars) and groupings (LR collections, iPhoto albums - both smart and not), and - finally - keywords (same in both).  Do I have any hope in doing so?
N+13


----------



## bskyum (Jun 30, 2012)

I have the same problem importing tens of thousands of images edited in ACDsee. LR4 imports only the filename - no EXIF or IPTC and other metadata - start from scratch all over. So much for this "time saving" software


----------



## LouieSherwin (Jun 30, 2012)

N+13 said:


> I wish to import 12,000 photos from iPhoto to Lightroom.  In doing so I want to bring along iPhoto meta data - specifically: files or directories of photos (LR groupings in history, iPhoto events) ratings (LR stars, iPhoto stars) and groupings (LR collections, iPhoto albums - both smart and not), and - finally - keywords (same in both).  Do I have any hope in doing so?
> N+13



Hi and welcome to the forum,

There is a great tool that will help you get most if not all of your metadata out of iPhoto and into Lightroom called Phoshare. The documentation and download links on the following site: https://sites.google.com/site/phosharedoc/

-louie


----------



## LouieSherwin (Jun 30, 2012)

bskyum said:


> I have the same problem importing tens of thousands of images edited in ACDsee. LR4 imports only the filename - no EXIF or IPTC and other metadata - start from scratch all over. So much for this "time saving" software



Hi, 

I don't know ACDsee but I suggest that you start a new thread with your question and I'm sure someone here has knowledge with this application and may very likely suggest some solutions.

-louieo


----------



## N+13 (Jul 1, 2012)

Louie - the information is really appreciated.  i will follow up on it.  N+13


----------

